# Help?



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

I was wondering if anyone can explain to me what these are and more importantly how I adjust them. I have a 97 yamaha vmax sx 600. And Im hoping by adjusting these I can raise the back end of my sled up. It sits a little low for ice fishing. Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige

Looks like your track tensioners. Wonr affect height but will affect your slide wear


----------



## kozal01

Those will not raise the height of the sled, those are adjustable weight transfer rods. You can adjust those to change how much weight transfers when you accelerate, the more weight transfer to the rear the more traction you will have.


----------



## klutzy207

That adjust the slack in your track. not really any way of adjusting your ride hight. Changing to a new shock may help but other then that those older Yamaha's just ride pretty low. Hope this helps.


----------



## cdu22

You can try drilling new holes in your tunnel on the same radius as existing holes and rivet in steel gussets to strengthen. Or put in a Polaris X-10 skid would help as well

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01

klutzy207 said:


> That adjust the slack in your track. not really any way of adjusting your ride hight. Changing to a new shock may help but other then that those older Yamaha's just ride pretty low. Hope this helps.


Those bars are NOT for adjusting track tension, see my post above.

OP, from the picture Im assuming you have a Yamaha. (Vmaxx, phaser ect) That is probably a 10" travel proaction skid frame, you can swap in a skid frame from an SRX, those have 8" of travel so it will lower your sled by that much. Some ice racers also strap the suspension to limit the travel so thats an option also.


----------



## klutzy207

Gotcha ok missed that the first time


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Thanks guys

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee

I've worked on my share of Yamaha's and have never seen anything like those before. I'm thinking they are some sort of aftermarket control rod that limits the downward travel/weight transfer of your suspension.

Great group of folks here I'm sure someone there may be able to ID them and answer your question.
http://www.totallyamaha.net/forums/forum.php


----------



## 2SloSHO

Those look like Bender ts3 transfer rods. They DO NOT deal with track tension. You have an sx so you have the short 8" proaction. You can easily find used suspension off an sxr or viper and switch it out to get a few more inches of travel its a direct bolt in. The sxr moved from 8" to 11.5" youd also want to raise the front. 

I grew up on those chassis still riding a '01 srx.




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kozal01

Yeah those are aftermarket rods, I was going to guess bender as well. They are adjustable unlike the stock rods that use the plastic washer to adjust weight transfer


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

kozal01 said:


> Yeah those are aftermarket rods, I was going to guess bender as well. They are adjustable unlike the stock rods that use the plastic washer to adjust weight transfer


How would you go about adjusting them?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2SloSHO

You should be able to push/pull the red part up towards the top of the tunnel and once it goes up you should be able to spin the red part to adjust more or less transfer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2SloSHO

After looking at the picture again it looks as you're at full transfer. When you get it to turn you'll see the adjuster unscrew out of the top of the red thing. There should be indicator lines on the adjuster, id try to get it 2.5-3 lines showing; using the top of the red knob as your guide.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grapeape

Adjusting the rods is only one component of the rear skid. Both rear shocks and limiter straps are adjustable as well. Setting the rear spring so that you have 2in of sag will help, front spring adjust so the it makes contact and wont bounce around when the skid is off the ground, limiter straps adjust your ski pressure. I don't remember the best starting point for the transfer rods, but as they are easy to adjust, they can be changed at any time. If your sled has over 2500 miles, send the shocks to Pioneer to get them re built. They can also valve for your body weight. If your front skid shock is black it is not able to be re built. A skid out of an XTC 98+ and a SXR will raise the bumper a couple inches, and are direct bolt in. Lastly if you are over 250lb, you may still be able to get a heavy spring from Yamaha.


----------



## skidooboy

long time yamaha guy (was a moderator on totallyamaha.com) those are aftermarket transfer rods as stated above. they change the amount of weight transfer going rearward on your rear suspension. 

if you want to raise the rear ride hight a bit, stiffen the rear spring in the rear suspension. there should be an adjuster or a jamb nut on the rear most shock spring.

so you know, the 97 sx does not sit very high front or rear, they were made to sit low to turn better. Ski


----------



## kozal01

Geeze I'm dumb, for some reason I thought you wanted to lower the sled, not raise it. Sorry OP, apparently I can't read today. Anyways, you could always swap in a different pro-action skid frame in there, my V-Maxx SX had a12" skid frame under it but it was swapped in before I bought it so I'm not sure what sled it came from. Or you could do one better and swap in a Polaris IQ suspension under it like I did with my 2001 SRX, it will then sit higher, ride way better and transfer better! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426

skidooboy said:


> so you know, the 97 sx does not sit very high front or rear, they were made to sit low to turn better. Ski


This is correct. Pro Action Plus skids are cheap. Should have no problem getting one from an XT or a Viper/Venom or RX1 and doing the swap if you think you need more suspension travel. I thnk you will be surprised how well the sx does on a lake


----------



## cstroh

i have a 96 v max 600, there's a guy on craigslist or ebay that makes brackets that raise the skid mount about 4 inches i got um for like 40 bucks he ships straight to the house loosen up the track unbolt the rear mounts bolt the plates on and re mount to the tunnel tighten track took me 15 min and works awesome sits up nice like those ditch pickles! hes in southern Michigan i think


----------



## grapeape

Seen a few guys put the drop brackets on their sleds, then ask why they cant turn the skis. I would advise against the drop brackets unless you plan on doing a long travel front end as well.


----------

